# 2000 Coolant Level



## PwrBoatFan (Apr 14, 2010)

I flushed my 2000 Sportsman radiator and added new Polaris mixture coolant. The coolant level is full to the top of the radiator, however, the recovery bottle is dry when it is cold, and barely has any fluid in when it heats up. I did burp the radiator before I button everything back up. I rode it this weekend with no problems (fan cycled like normal), however it concerns me that there is no fluid in the recovery bottle...any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds like you still had some air in the system..add fluid to the bottle and watch it...Muddie49


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep ^^


----------

